# feeding "peels (shell) of potato" to goats ?



## goatskeeper (May 14, 2010)

hello,
is it OK to feed a lactating doe potato peels as a daily food?

thank you for your help


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Not sure about that. I know mine would have nothing to do with them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That would be ok if she likes it as a daily treat, but not as like a main food source.


----------



## goatskeeper (May 14, 2010)

KW Farms said:


> That would be ok if she likes it as a daily treat, but not as like a main food source.


 my doe likes eating the potato skin.
but i am not sure if i must feed her this food gradualy or not.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

IMO it is not something in a normal goats diet so why feed it to them.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

> Why are potatoes bad?
> 
> A: They contain solanine and chaconine, both are glycoalkaloid toxins that are found in all parts of the plant. Most of the solanine in the potato tuber is found just under the skin or within the skin. Cooking may or may not remove the toxins. Deep-frying is the most effective, microwaving less so, and boiling is ineffective.
> 
> Tomatoes & eggplant also produce solanine. The solanine content of ripe tomatoes is much lower than the green ones.


I never ever feed livestock raw potato, especially the skin. Not that my goats would touch it anyways.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

My vet said bad idea. Oh, he said never give them rhubarb leaves and stems. He said that they are very toxic.

Gina


----------



## goatskeeper (May 14, 2010)

Epona142 said:


> > Why are potatoes bad?
> >
> > A: They contain solanine and chaconine, both are glycoalkaloid toxins that are found in all parts of the plant. Most of the solanine in the potato tuber is found just under the skin or within the skin. Cooking may or may not remove the toxins. Deep-frying is the most effective, microwaving less so, and boiling is ineffective.
> >
> ...


i had read an article from wikipedia that potato and tomato contain small amounts of toxic such as solanine , but they dont harm humans because the toxic is very small quantity. i dont know if those doses of toxic found in potato and tomato are harmful to goats. any way i think i will not feed my goat potato skins any more even if the goat likes them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Personally... I would not.... a goats diet with that being the base source of feeding... won't be a good nutrition for them ... and is not good for them either...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, i'd feed them a good quality hay and grain depending on the age and gender


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, did not know that about the potato, but never fed it to goats so I guess I never would have known....very interesting. 

And...definately agree with Katrina!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Potatoes are a member of the "Nightshade" family and is toxic, I have heard of people giving goats potato skins after they've been cooked but theres not many goats that will eat them.


----------



## goatskeeper (May 14, 2010)

i found this in wikipedia:



> *Toxicity*
> Potatoes contain toxic compounds known as glycoalkaloids, of which the most prevalent are solanine and chaconine. Solanine is also found in other plants in the family Solanaceae, which includes such plants as the deadly nightshade (Atropa belladonna), henbane (Hyoscyamus niger) and tobacco (Nicotiana) as well as the potato, eggplant, and tomato. This poison affects the nervous system, causing weakness and confusion.
> These compounds, which protect the plant from its predators, are, in general, concentrated in its leaves, stems, sprouts, and fruits.[56] Exposure to light, physical damage, and age increase glycoalkaloid content within the tuber;[57] the highest concentrations occur just underneath the skin. Cooking at high temperatures (over 170 °C or 340 °F) partly destroys these. The concentration of glycoalkaloid in wild potatoes suffices to produce toxic effects in humans. Glycoalkaloids may cause headaches, diarrhea, cramps, and in severe cases coma and death; however, poisoning from potatoes occurs very rarely. Light exposure causes greening from chlorophyll synthesis, thus giving a visual clue as to areas of the tuber that may have become more toxic; however, this does not provide a definitive guide, as greening and glycoalkaloid accumulation can occur independently of each other. Some varieties of potato contain greater glycoalkaloid concentrations than others; breeders developing new varieties test for this, and sometimes have to discard an otherwise promising cultivar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gregory v (Jun 24, 2018)

goatskeeper said:


> hello,
> is it OK to feed a lactating doe potato peels as a daily food?
> 
> thank you for your help


Everyone says potato peelings are bad which I did not know, but my goats love them, I don't feed alot at each time, but they usually get them every other day for the past 3yrs. And my goats have always been healthy. I might boil out the peels in the future they say cooking them gets rid of the bad stuff, don't know if this will change their taste for them, but they love them some peelings.


----------



## Gregory v (Jun 24, 2018)

My goats love potato peelings, I knew the plant itself was bad just found out about the uncooked peeling, but my goats love them and have them every other day for the past 3yrs. Not alot, like half a potato peel per goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We have done the same, but now that I see this, I may not give anymore.


----------

